# PMS after period?



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I just finished my period. It started a week ago or so. I'm having PMS again! Including cramping, and a cold (I know, but it happens!) but what's weirding me out most is that my breasts ache. Like they're growing?! NO!! I had a breast reduction two years ago. Any clues?!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

first advice in these situations is always take a home pregnancy test. You can have a period that first month, and for me- pregnancy felt like 9 months of PMS. Poor dh







It would also explain the boobs....

Hope you are feeling better soon!!
Laura


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Well now my right boob felt achey so I squeezed it and got colostrum out! This happened last Spring, too, and at the time, my dr. said it was related to taking Celexa.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

So have you taken a HPT? Or have you had the celexa again? it all sounds so strange.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma*
So have you taken a HPT? Or have you had the celexa again? it all sounds so strange.









I've never stopped the Celexa and haven't taken a HPT.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Hu. I know nothing about Celexa- any chance its causing all this?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma*
Hu. I know nothing about Celexa- any chance its causing all this?

I mention it only because my OB/GYN made a comment abhout it causing symptoms like this, last Spring. I was on it then and I have not stopped or changed the doseage since.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry. I didn't mean to offend. I was just pondering whether it could be related, I have no clue. I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma*
Sorry. I didn't mean to offend. I was just pondering whether it could be related, I have no clue. I wish I could be more helpful.

I'm not offended.







I'm saying that my OB/GYN did mention it as a possibility, back in the Spring.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Just updating. Didn't take a HPT cuz I have an IUD, but tonight my nipples are really sore. Kinda sensitive sore?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

How long have you had the IUD? As I understand it some of those release hormones that can cause side effects. If it were me, I'd still do a HPT, every form of BC has a failure rate, and it wouldn't hurt to rule that out.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma*
How long have you had the IUD? As I understand it some of those release hormones that can cause side effects. If it were me, I'd still do a HPT, every form of BC has a failure rate, and it wouldn't hurt to rule that out.

Yes but suddenly? I've had it for two years now.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a friend who was on the BC patch and suddenly started having weird side effects after about 2 years of use.

Are you still feeling weird?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes. Same things going on- achey nipples, bigger boobs, and general "ick" feeling. I think tomorrow I will go by the pregnancy clinic and get a free test. Makes not sense though! (IUD and condoms and had a period!)


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Well I dunno. I feel VERY PMS-ish today so since I'm having surgery in two days, I took a HPT. It was negative. No period yet though.


----------

